# Lip balm recipe without wax?



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

My lips get incredibly dry in winter. And beeswax in lip balm just doesn't do anything for me, it just sits on top of my lips and make sure the "good stuff" doesn't go into my lips. 

Can you actually make lip balm without it? It seems all recipes I find for lip balm require it...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 6, 2007)

You have to have something that hardens up to the right consistency.  i love beeswax!  If you find something else let me know


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

You could use Soy  wax or Candelilla wax instead.

Cocoa butter is BRICK hard too. *Almost* as hard as bees wax. You could play around w/ cocoa butter.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Cocoa butter sounds like a nice alternative. Ok, I will see if I can dig up a recipe from somewhere unless you have one to share.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

The basic recipe is 1 part wax , 1 part oil & 1 part soft butter, you just have to adjust untill you get it the consistancy you like. If you plan to use cocoa butter rather than wax you might want to try something more like:

1/2 part oil
1 part cocoa butter
1 part soft butter

It sets up in just a couple of minutes so if it is too hard, remelt & add more oil, too soft remelt & add more cocoa butter. It's like making soup, add a little peper & give it a taste, add a little more & give it a taste untill *you* like it.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks, Tab! I will try this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I make a lip balm that is pretty awesome, 

it does have beeswax in it, but it also has mango butter and honey 

this is the recipe as I found it.....



> Honey Lip Cream
> 
> 1 tsp. honey
> 1 tsp melted beeswax
> ...



Oh and I nuked it all to melt it and didn't use a double boiler..... but i made several tubes of lip balm.......   And I don't use a lot of lipstick etc, but I like my old fashioned lip balm.......


But the tweaker in me had to change it, and leave it to me not to write what i did down exactly........ I made it once for myself......

But it's really nice and adds moisture to your lips, better than commercial lip balms

But I think used 1 tsp sweet almond oil and 1 tsp mango butter......  Because I remember adding both of those.........

But it's a soft lip balm and not a hard one.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 1, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> I make a lip balm that is pretty awesome,
> 
> it does have beeswax in it, but it also has mango butter and honey
> 
> ...




How do you get the honey to emulsify into the mixture?!?!  I have made a couple batches of honeyed lip balms and at first I thought they turned out great, then after a few uses I got down to the honey that had just pooled in the bottom of the tin!  Yuck!  I tried using EWax in my next batch but that seemed to make it too hard and not nearly as soothing because it was so so waxy.  just wondering if there is a trick to making it all smooth and 'together'  :wink: 

Thanks!
kelly


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 10, 2008)

mcleodnaturals said:
			
		

> faithy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might try honey powder??  Just a thought.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks!  maybe i'll try that next time!
kelly


----------

